# Happy's Big Move



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy is moving to South Korea! I’ve been selected for a position at Camp Humphreys near Pyeongtaek, about an hour or so south of Seoul. We will likely travel the weekend of 23/24 April. This has been in the works since October, but only became official yesterday. We’re excited to be headed over as a family this time. I’ve been stationed there twice before, but as a bachelor. I will miss our N. VA forests and trails, a sentiment surely shared by Happy, but I expect Happy will have a pretty good life in the land of the morning calm as Korea has become quite dog friendly and she’ll be able to join us on many adventures.

There is NO quarantine for dogs coming from the U.S as long as I follow the rules. Happy just need to be up on all her shots, get a clear certificate of health and pass a rabies titre test. We’ve already researched the requirements and they’re not overly complicated. Besides the stress of closing out one household and reestablishing it on the other side of the world, I am very anxious about getting Happy over there – mainly the flight! I’m irrationally concerned about putting her in the belly of an aircraft for a minimum of 11 hours. I would gladly plunk down full fare if she could occupy a seat right next to me. As I understand it, there’s a limit to the number of hours a dog can travel in the belly of a plane. This means we’ll have to depart the U.S. from the west coast. I will choose Seattle as it offers the shortest flight time (11 hours). I know the odd are greatly in our favor that nothing bad is going to happen, but I’m really stressing over this.

I’m also concern that Happy has not come into her second heat. We were putting off spay until after this, or the next, heat. I’m sure it’s not a good idea for Happy to fly until she is completely healed. With 23 April just around the corner, I’m quickly running out of time. I could delay the spay until after we settle in our new home, but I really wanted to have a gastropexy done and I’m not sure how available the procedure is in Korea.

Here are my first questions:

Moving happy to Korea – the flight. I’ve already decided on two possible courses of action:

A. I will drive to Seattle in order to minimize Happy’s time in the air. I can ship our car from there. It’s a 4 to 5 day drive. Pros: least time in the air, a big road trip for happy. Cons: Increases our travel time to at least 7 days + 5 of those days are in the car with my 6yo son.

B. Fly non-stop to Seattle (about six hours) and rest a day or two before boarding the flight to Korea. Pros: breaks up the trip for Happy and reduces the stress of a 22 hour travel day, minimizes her time separated from the family.

Which would you do, A or B?

Spay: Should I do it immediately, or wait until after were settle?

That’ll be it for now. I plan to use this this thread to both document Happy’s move and to seek your wisdom. I’ll update as things progress.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I would do B for a few reasons.
1. I can’t imagine my kids trapped in a car + on a plane for a week. We would all be so frazzled.
2. I haven’t made it to the PNW yet, and it’s high on my list of places to fly to once we can fly again.

to answer your spay question, can your SIL (is it your SIL?) call her vet and see if they do pexys or if they can recommend someone who does? Can your vet do the spay/pexy NOW or do they need lead time/have you spoken with them?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Starla said:


> I would do B for a few reasons.
> 1. I can’t imagine my kids trapped in a car + on a plane for a week. We would all be so frazzled.
> 2. I haven’t made it to the PNW yet, and it’s high on my list of places to fly to once we can fly again.
> 
> to answer your spay question, can your SIL (is it your SIL?) call her vet and see if they do pexys or if they can recommend someone who does? Can your vet do the spay/pexy NOW or do they need lead time/have you spoken with them?


I know my wife prefers option b. As for the spay, I haven't consulted my vet yet. We do have a good friend who lives where we'll settle who could check if there's a local vet who does the plexy.

Thank you


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I might do option C, which isn’t mentioned, ie just do one long flight and get it done with. Why ? Because once Haply is done with the first trip, it’s going to be extremely stressful for her to have to go through it a second time. She won’t want to go in the crate.

I would ask my vet for some calming medication and make her very comfortable in her crate and just do it. Even for you, it’s going to be hard putting her back on the plane a second time. Especially if she is anxious and begging not to go.

I would just want it all done in one shot. Best for dog and humans in my opinion.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I would do option B. I would wait on spay/pexy for 2nd heat or per your original plan. I would think a vet there would be familiar with it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with Dechi, ask your vet for medication to help keep her calm during the plane trip. Test it out well before hand so you know how she reacts to the medication.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would be stressing, too. Just remind yourself that plenty of dogs have managed the journey and Happy will, too.

Like Dechi, I’d avoid putting her through two flights. And I would do this even if it meant driving the first leg. Is there any possibility of sending your wife and son on ahead and you just tackle this part of the trip with Happy? Could be a fun adventure.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, we have been looking at similar issues, as we are planning to relocate from Japan to France later this year. Our prior dog was a Polish Lowland Sheepdog who, like Happy, was too big to travel in the cabin. We now have a toy poodle, so that issue is a bit easier, but I did some of the research before our sheepdog passed away unexpectedly in late 2020. It may be cost-prohibitive, but there are service like this that can help with relocating a dog: Bringing Dogs and Cats to South Korea | Korea Pet Import and Transport | PetRelocation
My understanding was that there may be some advantage to using a service like this as they can ship via cargo and thereby avoid some of the risks involved in shipping a dog in cargo on a passenger flight. It might be worth asking.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I would opt for B for the reasons you stated.

We had our dog and cat neutered at the vet clinic at Osan Airbase. (Camp Humphreys was a small base back then, unlike now, so Osan was the go-to base for most everything. Lots has changed since 1977.) Have you contacted the Camp Humphreys' vet clinic? I'm sure they could answer your questions.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Dechi said:


> just do one long flight and get it done with


I may be mistaken but as I understand it, the non-stop from Dulles to Seoul exceeds the amount of time a dog can be in the belly of an aircraft. I’m basing this on a co-workers experience when he brought his dogs out of Korea last year. He had to land in Los Angeles before proceeding to the east coast. Also, not every aircraft is capable of transporting animals down below. It may have been the planes coming into Dulles are not equipped for animal transport.. I agree with you that a single non-stop would be less stressful and preferable. I will consult the airline to see if the non-stop is an option.



Dechi said:


> ask my vet for some calming medication and make her very comfortable in her crate


With regards to calming medicine, I was told sedating dogs was no longer done because of it increased chances of death. Again, I will consult the airline and my vet to see if this is true.

I’ll definitely post my finding. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I would do option B. I would wait on spay/pexy for 2nd heat or per your original plan. I would think a vet there would be familiar with it.


I'm definitely leaning in this direction.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Just remind yourself that plenty of dogs have managed the journey and Happy will, too.


You're absolutely right. I keep telling myself this.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I currently work on Ft Belvoir and, as a military retiree and Army civilian, I’m able to leverage the military veterinarian for our move. I’ll also be able to utilize the vet on Camp Humphreys. I’m headed over the Belvoir vet this afternoon. I really doubt the Army vet can/will do the plexy, but I’m sure I can find a good vet on the economy to do the procedure. BTW, Camp Humphreys is huge now!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My understanding is that a lot of military working dogs are pexied as German shepherds are also prone to bloat. You might have more luck that you think.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> I really doubt the Army vet can/will do the plexy, but I’m sure I can find a good vet on the economy to do the procedure. BTW, Camp Humphreys is huge now!


I wonder .... Given how many MP dogs are GSDs, it might be sop. I found this article by an ex military vet - Beating the Bloat – Central Animal Hospital.

Yep - completely different place now. Anjeong-ri was a small village, and Pyeongtek a very small city. There were mud brick farm houses in the surrounding countryside. And most of the buildings on Camp Humphreys were quonset huts, heated by kerosene stoves. We lived in a small apt in a family compound off base.

Damn - I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Military Working Dogs US
(e) Final Acceptance. Dogs meeting medical and training criteria are officially accepted, given a permanent tattoo number and assigned an ideal weight range. Intact females and cryptorchid males are neutered at this time, any necessary dental care is performed, and all dogs receive a prophylactic gastropexy. Dogs enter training following recovery...

b. GDV was a major cause of death in MWDs for decades; however, GDV is a rare occurrence in DOD MWDs now, since performance of a prophylactic gastropexy was instituted in 2009 for all new DOD MWDs. In this procedure, a permanent surgical adhesion between the stomach and inner peritoneal wall is created during an elective procedure that prevents volvulus and has dramatically reduced the incidence of GDV and gastric dilatation in the MWD population. However, veterinary personnel may still encounter emergently ill working dogs with GDV, because most Special Operations Forces, contractor and allied working dogs have not been prophylactically gastropexied. Although rare, failure of the surgical adhesion site after a gastropexy has been reported.

ARN17825_TBMED298_FINAL.pdf (army.mil) 

Signs Point to Yes 🎱


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks like we may have gone a bit small on the crate. We got one rated for dogs 50-70lbs, but the airline guidelines say the crate needs to be at least as tall as the dog including bedding. I've been told horror stories about people showing up at the airport and being told their crate is too small. The airline was happy to sell one large enough, but at a greatly inflated price. So it looks like this one is going back in exchange for the ginormous one.

















Other news: The military veterinarian can, and will, take care of Happy's health certs and titre test. I picked up all the info yesterday and am getting the necessary records together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy looks so cute with her pink bed. 

Poodles can be so hard to buy for! I find weight guidelines to be almost useless for any sort of accurate fit. We met a dog at the vet’s office yesterday who was about 2/3 Peggy’s height and 1.5 times her weight!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe I didn't read carefully enough. Did you say you are willing to pay for a separate ticket for her, or did I read that somewhere else? (It is 1:15 am and I am so sleepy!) If you are willing to do that, is the airline willing to let her ride say on the floor next to you? Is she super well trained for being in the plane and airport? My spoo is my service dog and so that is the way I travel. For such a long trip I would be concerned for some flight delay or cancellation and having her too long in the belly of some plane, etc. I am looking forward to hearing how this comes out.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Weight guidelines for other dogs sure don't fit for poodles. Ours always seem to be way taller and slimmer!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Did you say you are willing to pay for a separate ticket


I did say that, but that's only wishful thinking. She too big, and not a service dog, to fly in the cabin 🙁


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

if it were me I’d definitely go with option B. It’s already a stressful trip, I couldn’t imagine adding a 4-5 day road trip onto it (even if it was just me and the dog). I think flying to Seattle and resting a day or 2 sounds so much better of an alternative.
Glad you got sorted out with a bigger crate, it will be more comfy for her! 
Also, I don’t think your airplane worries are irrational! 11 hours seems like a long time, that doesn’t include the loading/unloading time, etc. I’d be really nervous too, despite the odds being that everything will be fine. It’s kind of a big deal, and will be a huge sigh of relief once Happy is in your arms again after the flight across the world.

New adventures for your family, can’t wait to see pics. I imagine Happy will get even more attention and adoration in South Korea. I’m completely guessing, I feel like small poodles are really popular there and standards are less common? I can see it now, people in the city asking for pictures of her.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

An update on our means/route of travel. Looks like Option C as presented by @Dechi will work. I called the airline and it looks like they can fly up to 5 pets on the nonstop from Dulles (IAD) to Seoul (ICN). While this is a terribly long flight, 14 hours, I think it's be less stressful than a route with a layover/connection. I'm going to pay a visit to the airline at the airport to verify they'll fly Happy directly to Korea. I'll be more comfortable hearing from a flesh and blood human than a voice over the phone. I should be able to get any other outstanding questions I may have answered at that time too.

I also paid a visit to the Army vet. They're going to take care of all the required testing and medical certification.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy's ginormous crate arrived today. As you can see, she's got head room so spare. We immediately set to work getting her accustomed to it as happy has never been crated. So far so good. She readily goes in and has spent time in there on her own.























Something else we're doing is taking her crate in the car to fun places. That way she'll associate traveling in the crate with going somewhere fun. I'll plan some road trips in the coming weeks to get her used to longer periods. Hopefully by fly day, she'll feel safe and secure in her crate. Here she is in the back of my wife's car about to set off for a nice walk in the Conway Robinson State Forest near Manassas.










Happy is an exceedingly easy dog.


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

You might also want to check out Susan’s Garrett’s Crate Games. A 14 hour flight is a long time if she is fairly new to the crate. Crate Games teaches her positive associations quickly, is used by pretty much all of the dog sports competitors, and is only $20. It’s an online class, found on Susan Garrett’s website.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like Happy will be very well prepared for the adventure ! I’m happy you were able to find a single flight for her. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good plan with the crate associated going fun places.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Happy is a chill girl, I imagine she’ll take to the crate with your training by the time you fly.

Those pics are heart melting, she has such sweet and gentle eyes. I love the ones where just her head is poppin out. So dang cute.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

That crate isn't enormous. It looks just right, or could even be bigger. does she have room to lay down comfortably stretched out?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

kontiki said:


> does she have room to lay down comfortably stretched out?


I could lay down and stretch out in that thing. Yes, she's very comfortable in there.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I think you are doing a wonderful job of getting ready for the big trip. When I was showing dogs I realized that most of them were quite comfortable with flying. One caveat: if you will be traveling in the summer, you need to keep close watch on where Happy's crate is at all times. It is critical that it not be left out on the tarmac for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Johanna said:


> I think you are doing a wonderful job of getting ready for the big trip. When I was showing dogs I realized that most of them were quite comfortable with flying. One caveat: if you will be traveling in the summer, you need to keep close watch on where Happy's crate is at all times. It is critical that it not be left out on the tarmac for more than a few minutes.


We're likely flying the first week of May. Not to hot here or there.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

For what it's worth, we always took extra precautions for the 9 months when I worked out on the tarmac at Seattle for Horizon Airlines. Dogs were treated like VIP. I imagine there's similar sentimate across different airlines because dogs are cute and they breaks up the monotony of handling bags.

For example, if the water bowl was close to the grate and empty we would put water in there. We would make sure the crate was in the shade of the plane while loading the belly of the aircraft to keep the pets cool. If you decorate the crate with some stickers, then people on the tarmac will look at Happy like "oh this is probably a really loved dog".

Dogs are also usally the last in and first out.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> If you decorate the crate with some stickers, then people on the tarmac will look at Happy like "oh this is probably a really loved dog".


 This is brilliant. I will cover Happy's crate with Poodle flare, maybe some Kpop stuff, and she'll get the royal treatment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> If you decorate the crate with some stickers, then people on the tarmac will look at Happy like "oh this is probably a really loved dog".


This is such a great idea! I’m picturing some big _“Hi! I’m Happy!” _stickers.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just in case bring enough heavy duty cable ties with you, to use on her crate as some airlines require that crates be cable tied instead of bolted. You probably already know to line the crate with puppy piddle pads, under her bed, for extra absorbency. We used shredded newspaper under the crate pad when we had a long flight. Avoid the use of any flea/heartworm medicine near the flight time. Tape identification and contact papers in a plastic bag to the roof inside of her crate... just in case the outside papers are lost. Good luck!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Charmed said:


> Just in case bring enough heavy duty cable ties with you, to use on her crate as some airlines require that crates be cable tied instead of bolted. You probably already know to line the crate with puppy piddle pads, under her bed, for extra absorbency. We used shredded newspaper under the crate pad when we had a long flight. Avoid the use of any flea/heartworm medicine near the flight time. Tape identification and contact papers in a plastic bag to the roof inside of her crate... just in case the outside papers are lost. Good luck!


These are great ideas which I will surely use. When you say cable ties, do you mean zip-ties? I plan on placing a ratchet strap around the girth of the crate too.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy'sDad said:


> These are great ideas which I will surely use. When you say cable ties, do you mean zip-ties? I plan on placing a ratchet strap around the girth of the crate too.


Yes, I used to call them zip ties and I kept getting the raised eyebrow from Home Depot folks...


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy had her rabies antibody test (FAVN) yesterday, results pending. I’ll schedule her health certification exam once we have a hard fly date. The exam must be certified no more than 10 from our arrival in Korea. As usual, I had to wait outside while Happy went in. I had no less than three clinic employees come out to say how well behaved and smart she is. The Doc’s initial assessment is Happy is in perfect health and should make the trip without issue. She also unofficially coached me on ways I might be able to get her in the cabin with us – something I will explore, but won’t count on. Afterwards, Happy got a nice long walk in the forest


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I can't remember atm if using a health tracking device, heart rate, respiration, etc, like FitBark has been mentioned?

I also remember a YT video from a while back of someone who managed to get a battery-powered camera in the crate of their dog who was being shipped. It worked until the battery ran down but I think I remember something about cameras not being allowed. It's misty, but the health tracker thing might be something to consider.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> I can't remember atm if using a health tracking device, heart rate, respiration, etc, like FitBark has been mentioned?
> 
> I also remember a YT video from a while back of someone who managed to get a battery-powered camera in the crate of their dog who was being shipped. It worked until the battery ran down but I think I remember something about cameras not being allowed. It's misty, but the health tracker thing might be something to consider.


Great ideas and it made me think about this : I would put a Tile or other similar tracking device on her collar, in case for any reason she gets lost. Maybe it was already suggested.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

@Rose n Poos and @Dechi

Per @Basil_the_Spoo ’s post last month, I was already planning to use one of these Galax Smart Tags for the flight. I’m waiting for Samsung to release its latest version at the end of April, just before our move. While a camera/health monitor would be great, would I be violating airline regulations by having active Bluetooth devices streaming during take-off and landing? Another unintended consequence would be my fixation on said device throughout the flight while remaining helpless to do anything in the event of a problem. We have a number of security cameras up around our house. On the few occasions where we’ve travelled and left Happy home with a sitter, my wife and I obsessively check the feed to see if the sitter is letting Happy out enough, playing with her, and monitoring the amount of time they’re away from the house. In reality, they probably cause more stress than they relieve. Anyway, great advice. Thank you.

BTW, Happy has become quite comfortable with her crate. I’m sure she’ll see it as an extension of home by the time we fly. Hopefully, that’ll be a stress mitigater.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I know there would be hazards and hurdles to the monitoring but when I ran across this 
Unisys News Release - New Unisys Digi-Pet Service Enables Pet Owners to Monitor and Chat with Their Pets When Transporting them on Airlines | Unisys
I remembered the video and monitoring devices in general. 

I haven't found any reference beyond 2018 but as this was to be co-ordinated or partnered with the airlines, it seemed worth mentioning and looking into.

In reading thru a few other sites, it seemed that some airlines provide a way to get to an animal in distress while in flight.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How's the planning going, @Happy'sDad ? Three more weeks, is that right?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

@Liz
We have a little more time than that. Tentatively, we’re wheels up on 8 May. Medically, we only need to complete/certify Happy’s health screening no more than 10 day out from our arrival in Korea. The clinic won’t schedule that appointment until April. Other than that, it’s all about getting Happy comfortable with her crate – which doesn’t look like it’s going to be a problem.

My wife and I have been watching a lot of youtube videos about the area we’re going to. It looks like a lot of the major shopping malls are dog friendly, so Happy will have ample opportunity to mix it up with the locals. There are also lots of dog friendly parks and trail in the area. My wife has contacted a couple realtors who’ve said finding a single family home with fenced yard won’t be an issue. So far, everything is looking good.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

We're one step closer... Happy's Titer results are in: >4.56 IU/ml

"A titer of 0.5 IU/ml or greater indicates the dog or cat has an acceptable rabies antibody level for the purpose of export. A titer of less than 0.5 IU/ml is considered a failure."


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like things are going smooth during your planning leading up to the big move.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Does that mean Happy needs to have another rabies shot?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Does that mean Happy needs to have another rabies shot?


The way I read it is Happy's count is higher than 4.56, which seems considerably more than the minimum .5. I will confirm with the vet on Monday.

Anyone here on PF know for sure?


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I had a few thoughts about your trip. You’ve probably already covered these, but just in case they’re helpful:

Check to see what the customs limits are for bringing dog food into South Korea. For France, the limit was 2 kg. I brought an unopened 1.8 kg bag in my checked bag and a ziplock bag with a few cups of food in my carry on. It was no problem going into France, but we had an eager beaver customs agent coming back into the US who confiscated the ziplock bag in my carry on. After we passed the customs agent, I opened my checked bag, took out a few handfuls of food from the marked bag, and put them in a new ziplock bag in my carry on. 

Also, I haven’t used them, but I’ve read that Dryfur potty pads are really good for a long trip where your dog might need to pee in their crate.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Little Milo said:


> I had a few thoughts about your trip. You’ve probably already covered these, but just in case they’re helpful:
> 
> Check to see what the customs limits are for bringing dog food into South Korea. For France, the limit was 2 kg. I brought an unopened 1.8 kg bag in my checked bag and a ziplock bag with a few cups of food in my carry on. It was no problem going into France, but we had an eager beaver customs agent coming back into the US who confiscated the ziplock bag in my carry on. After we passed the customs agent, I opened my checked bag, took out a few handfuls of food from the marked bag, and put them in a new ziplock bag in my carry on.
> 
> Also, I haven’t used them, but I’ve read that Dryfur potty pads are really good for a long trip where your dog might need to pee in their crate.


We'll only take enough food for the flight, so I can toss any uneaten portions at the airport if necessary. We're headed to Camp Humphreys immediately from the airport and I'll have access to the commissary where they stock Happy's food. I really don't think the Koreans are going to care about dog food.

I will definitely look into the Dryfur pads. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Updates: Happy is a little anxious as I type this because there are strange people in her house boxing things up and moving them out to a big truck. This is the first of two pack-outs; this one going into storage, the next load will be shipped to Korea - no need to take everything.

Happy also had her annual exam last week and, as I expected, she's perfect. This exam, performed by our vet, was not part of our moving process. I just wanted to rule out any problems, no matter how minor. I asked the vet to specifically focus on eyes, ears, mouth and butt - the things I've seen come up most often on PF as potential problems. We'll get her military health certificate sometime in the first week of May.

Not really Poodle related, but this move has been exceptionally stressful - and that's coming out of 30 years of active-duty service. It seems like I've got so many things going on at once. Moving oversees is definitely more complex than a Stateside move, especially with a 6yo son and a 2yo SPOO. Anyway, in a month it'll all be behind us - I hope!

This afternoon, Happy is taking a little trip to the airport where she'll meet her human grandmother for the first time.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

All prettied up to meet grandma


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Moving is stressful at the best of times. This one really is complex! But it looks like you’ve covered all your bases and now it’s just time to get it done.

Happy looks beautiful.  I think grandma will love her.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

DELAYS! Due to a disconnect within my program's HR department, our departure has been moved from 8 May to 5 June! This means I have to cancel and reschedule movers, flights, hotel reservations, rental cars, AND HAPPY'S FINAL MED CERTIFICATION. The silver lining is this extra time gives me additional breathing room to complete a bunch of household tasks. As they say in Korea: Igoo!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well that kind of stinks! Oh well. More time to see everyone before you ship out! Happy won't mind either.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> As they say in Korea: Igoo!


Ha! Such a perfect word. Watching Heaven's Garden totally brought me back to Korea in the late 70s. 아이고 is such a Korean expression. And perfect for your experience.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh dear ..... how annoying. Smart to make it a positive time to get more things done


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Updates: It's been an extremely busy couple of weeks in Happy's household, so I haven't been able to spend much time here on PF. It seems so much has happened. Anyway, as of a week ago, Happy moved into the Hilton waiting to depart for Korea this coming Sunday. Last week she watched three men come into to her home, pack, and take everything away. She handled it in strides. I wonder what's going on in her head. We return to our empty house nearly every day as we prepare if for our coming tenants. She knows that's home but seems to understand, and accept, we're living in the hotel. This is her first move, so she certainly doesn't know what's coming. BTW, Happy seems to enjoy hotel stays. Not only does she get lots of walks, she gets to meet so many new people - along with the occasional dog. She navigate the halls, elevators, and lobby like a pro.

Happy medical certification appointment is tomorrow afternoon. I don't expect any issues.









Liv'n a life of luxury...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We stayed in a non-Hilton property in Indianapolis, but have almost always stayed at a Hampton Inn (which was booked full this year). We like the Hampton inn way better and so on Saturday we went over to sign onto the list they keep for bookings for the next year's race so we will be back there next year. While we were talking to the staff (a major group of folks who make that Hampton Inn our fave) the ladies at the desk noted that all Hilton brands are now committed to being dog friendly as of March. It is so awesome to be able to stay at a nice property where dogs are truly welcome. Our dogs have all always had fin staying in hotels. I am glad the big move is coming along well.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> We stayed in a non-Hilton property in Indianapolis, but have almost always stayed at a Hampton Inn (which was booked full this year). We like the Hampton inn way better and so on Saturday we went over to sign onto the list they keep for bookings for the next year's race so we will be back there next year. While we were talking to the staff (a major group of folks who make that Hampton Inn our fave) the ladies at the desk noted that all Hilton brands are now committed to being dog friendly as of March. It is so awesome to be able to stay at a nice property where dogs are truly welcome. Our dogs have all always had fin staying in hotels. I am glad the big move is coming along well.


The Hilton franchise in not always dog friendly. Some of their other brands are. We chose this hotel because it is dog friendly and is super convenient to everything we need and is only 20 minutes to Dulles. Plus it's a great dog walking area. We've always had luck with Marriott.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The impression I got from the folks at the Indianapolis Airport Hampton Inn was that Hilton had made a corporate wide committmment to being dog friendly. The Indy Airport Hampton Inn had not taken dogs is the past but they do now. Maybe it is just taking longer for some properties to implement the plan than others.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy says “our travel to Korea has been delayed once again because my daddy tested positive for COVID. He doesn’t seem that sick, but they won’t let him plane until he tests negative. My mommy and big brother are negative, thank God, and hopefully they’ll stay that way. I really like staying in the hotel as there are lots of places to walk and things to see, but now I will probably have to re-do my health certification – what a bummer. My daddy is also very stressed out about my first time on an airplane and will now have re-coordinate everything with the airline. Daddy had funny things to post about my pooping protocol and how I use my stunning good looks to manipulate every, but he’s just not in the mood now. Maybe later.” - Happy


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh how stressful.  I’m sorry, @Happy'sDad. Hoping for a clean bill of health and smooth sailing from here!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Get well quickly!! The travel will go okay; it just will 😊.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Get well soon


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope you are okay and test negative soon. How annoying, this is such a stressful move and delicately timed, now you have to plan anew.

Good thing Happy is oblivious to the upcoming plans so she’s also unaware of the changes.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

So sorry to hear that you have Covid. I hope you recover quickly and that your wife and son don't catch it.

Your delay in moving and the need to reschedule certainly sounds stressful. I hope you experience no further delays and that Happy handles the flight well.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Frustrating on top of the already detailed planning. Hope you get the all clear soon and things go smoothly from here. 🤞


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"What can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible moment" - hope you improve quickly and the rest of the family stay clear.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a roller coaster. Hope things go smoothly from now on.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh dear….such a bummer.😔 Hoping the next test is negative and that the rest of your travel and moving plans will go smoothly.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hoping for an all clear soon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yuck. I hope you make a good recovery and pass your Covid test quickly. I also hope the extended stay in the hotel is covered under the cost of the move.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

What a story, and I am looking forward to the happy ending! We are planning a move in the other direction, from Japan to France, at the end of the year, so I have been studying this thread and keeping track of all the helpful tips, but I think my main takeaway is that I need to try and stay as calm as you are apparently somehow managing! We have three birds as well as Charlie, so it's going to be very complicated.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for your kind and sympathetic words. I am doing well. In fact I feel pretty good. Now it's just waiting for the virus to clear out of my system. I'll take a home test tomorrow or Wednesday. If that's good, I'll go in to my clinic for an official read.

To be honest, covid was a blessing in disguise. I learned Delta had not properly processed Happy's paperwork with Korean Air and Happy wouldn't have been allowed to board the aircraft. Since I'm flying on US Gov orders, my ticket has to be with a US carrier (Delta) but the flight is operated by Korean Air. While Korean Air is helpful, I have to work through Delta. If I canceled my flight because of Happy, the government would no longer cover our lodging/meals and we'd be on our own. With covid, the government will continue to fund our living expenses until I'm cleared to fly. I only have to burn sick leave hours during the week.

Now I have a little extra time to make sure Happy's stuff is in order. She'll need to have a another medical screening since we're not going to make the ten day window. Even with all the other BS, gettimg Happy on the plane is my number 1 stressor.

That said, Happy has been so good. She's become a celebrity around the hotel and draws many comments. I've overheard the hotel staff talking about Happy with incoming guests on how well behaved and beautiful she is. - like it's cool to be associated with the poodle in the hotel.

For @Pavie and @CharlietheToy, and your upcoming international travel you'll probably need to have all your dog's medical documentation for the destination country before your airline will let you board. You're probably not in my situation where you're ticketed through a second airline, but make sure you confirm everything is in order before fly day.

That's it for now. Hopefully we'll have good news by the end of the week.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy'sDad said:


> That said, Happy has been so good. She's become a celebrity around the hotel and draws many comments. I've overheard the hotel staff talking about Happy with incoming guests on how well behaved and beautiful she is. - like it's cool to be associated with the poodle in the hotel.


   I'm charmed to hear that Happy is making the best of the delay!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@Happy'sDad Have you checked whether there is a summer embargo on your new flight? This came up for a friend, and she's having to change airports to transport her dog in cargo. I thought of you and Happy and the many hours in the air.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Liz said:


> @Happy'sDad Have you checked whether there is a summer embargo on your new flight? This came up for a friend, and she's having to change airports to transport her dog in cargo. I thought of you and Happy and the many hours in the air.


Liz
Thank you for thinking of us, I will check. I'm waiting on our new itinerary, but the current plan is to try again next Friday, 17 June, provided my covid test comes back negative. I think the magic number is 85 degrees. Happy's med cert says "no more than 4 hours at temps above 85." The real issue is the time spent on the ground as the aircraft is climate controlled. There are so many variable to our trip. I've never been as stressed out over a move as I am now - and it's all over Happy's ability to safely fly with us.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I know you're taking such good care of her. You've been on top of everything from the beginning. Best wishes for next week!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

The things we do for love. My wife wanted a better view, so we moved from the 2nd floor to the 7th. Happy seems to approve.

Also, I believe I'm covid free. Took another home test this morning and it read "negative." This follows a negative test from Friday.

We're scheduled to fly this Friday God willing. For those of who pray, I'm seeking prayer that there'll be no issues with Happy getting on the plane. I have a good feeling about it this time.

Anyway, here's Happy enjoying the new room and view.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping for all the best!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Love the view! Hoping your family flies worry free this week!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Great view! I hope that there are no further delays and that Happy handles the flight well. I think she's going to miss being the hotel's poodle ambassador! However, I'm sure she'll be a big hit in Korea.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Fingers crossed for an uneventful departure and smooth travels!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You got this now! God Speed!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Good luck with everything and safe travels! 
We look forward to hearing more Happy updates from Korea 💗


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

Haven't been on much, but you and Happy have been in my thoughts and prayers for a safe and uneventful trip.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Prayers your way


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

I hope that Happy's big day goes smoothly and look forward to having you in the Asian time zone!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Can't wait to hear more about Happy and her adventures once you settle in! God's blessings for a safe trip.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Safe travels and best wishes!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Everything still on schedule for tomorrow? Elroy and I wish you and Happy (and all) safe travels!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, everything is on track for tomorrow. The whole family past our covid tests and Happy is confirmed on tomorrow's flight. We're all packed up and ready to go. I'll make quick post when they close the aircraft door. Thanks to everyone for your awesome show of support.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Safe Journey!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Bon voyage!!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Safe travels!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can’t wait to hear you are all in South Korean safe and sound. Bon Voyage.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

🛫. ✈. 🛬.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

🤞 everyone's traveling is going well. Gotta admit I'm a bit stressed for you because I know it's a long plane ride. Hopefully everyone was able to get some shut eye on the way. Sending peaceful zzzzzzzzzs to the Happy Family.❤🤗


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, @Happy'sDad may kill me, but I took it upon myself to peek at a flight tracker that I think just might be their flight, based on his description. If I have the correct one, they have about 6.5 more hours flight time for Happy to nap and while away the time (assuredly in the Happiest of ways 🥰😍), before landing. In progress - woohoo!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I can’t wait to see happy Happy on the other side. What an example Happy’sdad has set for proper Poodle travel. 
I’m thinking of you Happy! Hang in there!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hope it is a happy flight for Happy and family. Waiting anxiously to hear all are safe in Korea.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Safe journey!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it has all gone smoothly - should be landing soon!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

We made it! Everything went perfect from beginning to end. We're waiting on our transportation from the airport to Camp Humphreys. It's been a long day so you'll have to be satisfied with this pictorial. I'll break down how everything went in detail later. Thank you for your kind support.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is so good to hear - Happy looks exhausted and you must all be tired. Here's to a Happy new chapter in your lives!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So very glad that you're all landed safely!


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah! Congratulations!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Yay! Happy looks Happy! Can't wait to here more about your move as you settle in - I'm experiencing serious envy for you and your family. I'm thinking Korean food is on the menu tonight. 

한국에 온 것을 환영해요


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know that I've ever been happier to read an update


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah! I feel as though we've been playing the Happy version of Where's Waldo?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad it all went well!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, you did it. Happy looks happy. Such a good girl.

Did Happy fly in the cabin with you the whole way?

edited to add, I see you have a “service dog” vest on Happy so she fly in the cabin.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

So good to see that all is well. Happy looking a little jet lagged but still beautiful 🤩


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Wow, you did it. Happy looks happy. Such a good girl.
> 
> Did Happy fly in the cabin with you the whole way?
> 
> edited to add, I see you have a “service dog” vest on Happy so she fly in the cabin.


Yes, she was in the cabin the whole way - and she did great. I'll elaborate on Happy the service dog and the difficulties I experienced trying to coordinate the whole thing between Delta (the ticketed airline) and Korean Air (the operator) later.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Miki said:


> Yay! Happy looks Happy! Can't wait to here more about your move as you settle in - I'm experiencing serious envy for you and your family. I'm thinking Korean food is on the menu tonight.
> 
> 한국에 온 것을 환영해요


It was nearly midnight before we got into the hotel, so no Korean food tonight. We'll try to sleep through the night and start feasting tomorrow.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a brilliant update.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful update.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Great news! Happy is such a good girl to have managed such a long journey in the cabin!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So happy that Happy and family arrived safe. Glad that you had Happy in the cabin - so much nicer and so much better on your nerves.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

In case you're curious, poodles do suffer jet lag. Bed time back home?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Still loving hotel life!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Liz said:


> Still loving hotel life!


Happy embraces adventure - so eager to explore new places. While our room at the Camp Humphreys Lodge isn't as nice as the Hilton, and it definitely lacks the view, it's better suited for a long term stay. Happy has yet to meet a hotel bed she doesn't like.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

And is there staff for her to charm? A breakfast buffet?


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

so glad to hear everything is perfect for Happy and you and the family. YEAH!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I'm so relieved that the trip went well! Thanks for letting us know. Hope you, your family, and Happy catch up on some much needed sleep.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m sufficiently rested and have had my share of yummy Korean food, so I’m ready to tell our tale. I’ll break this post up since I’m addressing two different topics.

Since most of you have already noticed, I’ll address Happy the service dog.

Back in march I learned one of my VA recognized disabilities met the threshold for a service dog. I researched training and executed. I kept quiet about this as I didn’t know if I was going to meet with success. Anyway, the airline requirements for travelling with a service dog seemed pretty straight forward, just two DoT forms + plus health certificates for international travel. US government travel regulations required our trip be ticketed on a US carrier. This mostly worked out since Delta and Korean Air are code share partners. This allowed us to get on the non-stop between Dulles and Incheon. The problems began when I contacted Korean Air to find out what needed to be done to get happy to Korea. Korean Air was extremely helpful, but since we were ticketed through Delta, we HAD to process everything through Delta. I spent hours on phone calls with Delta trying to get Happy’s travel squared away – both as a service dog and in checked baggage. Every time I spoke with Delta, it seemed it was the first time they had delt with dog transport. I never got the same answer twice. Meanwhile, Korean Air kept telling me it was easy. Delta just had to send the travel over and they’d take car of it. If you remember, we were supposed to leave two weeks ago but was delayed due to covid. Well that turned into a blessing since Delt never forwarded my request and there was no room for Happy on the aircraft – as checked baggage or service dog. I think submitting two types of travel requests (service and checked) may have complicated things and led to Delta dropping the ball.

While it was my intent to fly Happy as a service dog, I had no experience doing this and feared something could go wrong and keep her from flying. Flying Happy as checked baggage was always my back up plan sine getting her to Korea was most important. The second time around, I only submitted the checked baggage request. After several hours on the phone, I received confirmation Happy had a place in the belly of the aircraft. I also made multiple trips to the airport to meet with the Korean Air counter personnel – with Happy in tow. The KA staff said my paperwork was in order and should get her in cabin. The nice KA lady went on to explain all flight were extremely full and, since I hadn’t submitted a service dog request in advance, there may not be physical space in the cabin for Happy. She said we’d work it out on fly day, but at least Happy had a place with the bags. I’ll mention that by now, Happy was known and loved at the Korean Air counter.

Fly day: We arrived at the airport fully prepared to check Happy as baggage. Even though we got there early, the line was already long. We had lots of bags plus Happy’s crate. That’s when Devine intervention kicked in. The supervisor who I’d been working with spotted us and told us to follow. She put us in a separate area and went to work. Over the next several minute the KA staff took care of our and Happy’s paper work. We were in! We we’re reminded Happy would need to remain in the floor at our feet, but I think this was only a formality. Despite her service vest, Happy received a lot of attention by both ground and aircrews. Happy maintained perfect composure throughout the process.

This was one of the most stress events of my life but, in the end, it worked out perfectly. I’m going to wrap it up as this is a long post. I’ll follow up shortly with a part two covering the flight and way to the hotel.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

After all the trials to get to the starting gate, literally, what an auspicious beginning to your time in Korea! .


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Happy's not the only smart one in your family! How clever to invest the KA ground personnel.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't imagine dealing with all that uncertainty while also recovering from Covid. Thank goodness Happy seems to have the gift of charm.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Really happy you and your family and Happy and your Korean counterparts have made your move so awesome. Rest some more then travel outside of the Post with Happy and your camera. Your time in ROK is clearly going to be awesome with Happy. ❤


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for telling this part of the story. I'm looking forward to part 2 and wondering whether Korea is more or less dog-friendly than Japan.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That was a lot of work from beginning to end. Glad it all worked out for your family and Happy.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I can certainly understand why you were so stressed. I felt stressed just reading about what you went through! Korean Air sounds like a gem; Delta not so much. I'm so glad that everything worked out well in the end.

Happy is a rock star! First, she won over the staff at the hotel in the U.S, then the Korean Airlines personnel. Can hardly wait to hear about all the Koreans who become enamored with her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m glad you all made it without any issues ! I’ll be following the rest of the story.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I had begun reading your tale before I joined the forum and now I'm glad to read a happy ending!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Travel saga part II:

I'm hammering this out on my phone, so please excuse typos and misspellings. I already covered some of the difficulties of getting over here, so here's the Happier side of the story:

Travel day started early. Happy seemed to understand we were on the move again and was eager to cooperate. We walked our established morning route and visited Duncan Donuts one last time. Happy rode with me to return the rental. She boarded the shuttle like a pro. At the airport, she maintained perfect composure, patiently waiting while the wonderful ladies at Korean Air processed our paperwork and saw us on our way. We breezed through security and made it too the gate with ease. During the whole process Happy approached everything with confidence. From the terminal tram to the security apparatuses, no fear or hesitation. That said, Happy has no interest in the escalator. It's the one thing she really doesn't want to do - no problem, we take the stairs or elevator. Happy eagerly boarded the plane and made her way to our seats, clearly loving being at the center of attention.

Happy spent most of the flight at our feet and occasionally in my lap. I put a diaper on her about two hours into the flight but, to my amazement, she held it through the full 16+ hours of travel. I walked her to the back of the plane every 3 or so hours so she could stretch her legs. At the back of the plane, I allowed her to interact with the adoring flight attendants. Happy show zero anxiety during take off, landing and through turbulence. The only time she stirred was during meal service. I'll add Koean Air serves up some great chow. The flight crew commented to my wife several times on Happy calm and disciplined behavior.

Arrival: Happy arrived in Korea to the usual smiles and compliments. I think it was the first time many had seen a SPOO, and one in a Miami cut at that. Customs and Immigration were a breeze. We met Happy's mini-me while waiting on our bus to Camp Humphreys. It was close to midnight before we were in our room.

Happy was amazing through the whole trip. Up until yesterday her Korean experience has been limited to the Airport and Camp Humphreys. Today we're at Korean grandma's house (will be addressed in a separate post). We already found a really nice house near the hills and with a nice yard. We should move in in a week or so. I'll continue this thread until we move in. After that, Happy's Big Move will be complete and we'll focus on the adventure. 

Happy says thank you to her PF family for your kind words and support during her move.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I just noticed our location flag has changed.


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Welcome to Asia!!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy has a new home!

Today we ceased living in hotels and moved into what should be our home for the next 3 to 5 years. Happy seems to really like it. It's got a good sized yard and lots of interesting walking place nearby. I gave a Happy the full tour explaining everything as we went along. I don't know how, but she gets it.

With the exception of addressing comments and questions, I won't be making anymore updates to this thread. I'll continue with Happy in the land of the morning calm. I have other things to share too, but this week has been busy with settling into work, acquiring automobiles, and moving. Hopefully I'll catch up this weekend.

Happy's Big Move is complete.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Nice fenced-in yard! Hope she enjoys her new home.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice! Housing has sure changed since I was there. (We lived in a compound near the edge of town in Anjeong-ri.) Are you in Pyeongtek?

Happy looks happy to approve!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like a nice home! I think Happy likes it too!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Miki said:


> Nice! Housing has sure changed since I was there. (We lived in a compound near the edge of town in Anjeong-ri.) Are you in Pyeongtek?
> 
> Happy looks happy to approve!


We're on the economy in Asan, not too far from Pueongtaek. The house is pretty much in the country in a small development on top of a hill. I should add some pics of the surrounding area. I Insisted on a location with plenty of walking options for Happy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like a very nice house ! Is there also a fenced backyard or are the yards generally located in the front where you live ?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Dechi said:


> It looks like a very nice house ! Is there also a fenced backyard or are the yards generally located in the front where you live ?


The entire property is fensed. You're correct. The back yard is maybe 10ft deep. Most of the yard is up front. There's a significant side yard too. Among the best features are the 4 bathrooms. They all have BIG tubs for Poodle washing.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

To your new chapter!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations on completing the big move - and on all the careful preparation that made it possible for Happy to navigate it so gracefully.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Yes, Congratulations! 😊Now that the move is complete and you have your new place, wishing for you nice routines, relaxation and many, many pleasant walks throughout the neighborhood! You have done an amazing job of navigating your move with Happy. 😊


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That pine tree looks large enough to not need those supports.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> That pine tree looks large enough to not need those supports.


That's a very common practice here. I'll let the landlord worry abt that.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy'sDad said:


> That's a very common practice here. I'll let the worry abt that.


🤔. I wonder why? 

👍


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a lovely home and generous lawn space for all of you to enjoy.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> That pine tree looks large enough to not need those supports.


They might be to train the trunk into those curves.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Nice house and yard! Hope not only Happy, but also her humans enjoy their new home.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> That pine tree looks large enough to not need those supports.


Wish they'd used them on my neighbor's gigantic and terribly leaning pine. When that thing comes down, it may kill me on my couch in my apartment in this building just up the hill from said neighbor. I love the tree so much, but it won't be the first huge pine to go down here and cause damage.

Maybe some prevention is in play 😊.


----------

